# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Trick your freinds into going on a gross site!

## Zore.

Ok fist off i take no blame for this thread clicking the link is not your desition so bassicly


DO NOT CLICK THIS LINK IF YOU DONT WANA SEE SOMTHING REALY GROSS I DO NOT TAKE ANY RESPONCABILITY FOR YOU CLICKING THE LINK WHEN I TOLD YOU NOT TO


ok hope i cleared that up

ok go on wow

tell your freind you found a cool wow site.

the site is wowomg.com now he thinks its a wow site with guides or what ever you tell him

He clicks it

Tada you tricked your freind!

----------


## Troys

Dude what do you do on your spare time 0-o j/p but yea i do this to all my friends they get pissed

----------


## valon

Stop posting stupid common sense how to threads its common knowledge.

----------


## Loveshock

> Stop posting stupid common sense how to threads its common knowledge.

----------


## slayer001

i sense one of your friends tricked you to going to that site once? rofl

----------


## theowner

ive gone to that site before by accedent... its not pretty

----------


## Zore.

Ya i got tricked i hated my freind for 1 day thats it i thought it was a site simular to thottbot

----------


## SuperNinjaBob

Nice spelling and grammar! (^_~)

----------


## slayer001

rofl haha nice xD

----------


## Sahdrani

A dick spinning. If you sit through ~40, you get a message that you are officially gay.

Sahdrani

----------


## Froogle

Sahdrani, thanks for testing that for us, I know I wouldn't have the balls to do what you've done.

----------


## byebyet

=OOO That site...no wait the people doing it have some major psychological issues lmao *shivers*

----------


## mrbadass666

There is a better one:
It is very clever,because the prefix can be ANYTHING.
For example,if the person was interested,in say,transexual fireworks,give him this link:
trannyfireworks.on.nimp.org,or if he liked hedges, hedges.on.nimp.org, the on.nimp.org is the key. Put any word before the on.nimp.org and it works.

Done this to mymain tank in TK many a time lol

----------


## Scoops

OMGHAI2U!!1

----------


## Zokmag

So Your That Guy Who Made Me Go To That Site!!!! SO YOU KNOW I AM SEARIOUS!!!!!!!!! NOW IM PISSED!!!

----------


## Zokmag

I gonna kill you right now! You was like wowomg.com better then thottbot then i was like thottbot.com better then wowomg  :Big Grin:  remember me (if it was you that did this to me some days after TBC released!)

----------


## Zokmag

> Ya i got tricked i hated my freind for 1 day thats it i thought it was a site simular to thottbot


Ok didnt read that :P I GONNA KILL YOUR FRIEND!!!!! WHERE DO HE LIVE!? HE SAID THAT THOTTBOT TO ME TO!!!

----------


## Obex

my favoriat is telling people to go on pen island.com (try it ur self)

----------


## T1B

that isnt really gross, this is gross

----------


## rtienpal

zomg what the f***.... wish I could -rep lol j/k

----------


## Acespades

no no and no

As matt once said.

"Think to yourself family friendly"

----------


## merfed

lol, how is this disgusting? maybe i've just become desensitized to the internet

----------


## Banksey

You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round, round, round

----------


## Remahlól

> A dick spinning. If you sit through ~40, you get a message that you are officially gay.
> 
> Sahdrani


Isn't it 50 or 100 spins? I don't remember well.

----------


## Obex

> Sahdrani, thanks for testing that for us, I know I wouldn't have the balls to do what you've done.



well know you now were to get some wowomg.com :-)

----------


## Conflag

oh yes, trick your friends into throwing up....fun...

----------


## The Naughty

lemonparty.org is the best tho...

----------


## Conflag

*snorts* Not really, Pain Olympics > lemon party Also, Merely posting a link to any of these sites result in infractions. because, you know.

----------


## Loveshock

> Pain Olympics > lemon party


When my friend told me to go look up Pain Olympics, that was, hands down, the worst day of my life

----------


## thpthpthp

well i was to much of a wuss to go to some of the sites you guys have been listing so i dont know how wierd this is compaired to them but i got one that is pretty ****ed up MySpace.com - Somewhiteguy - 25 - Male - OKLAHOMA CITY, OKLAHOMA - www.myspace.com/81824549 who knew someone who can creature a map editor would be into that stuff?


also



> A dick spinning. If you sit through ~40, you get a message that you are officially gay.
> 
> Sahdrani


 why would you want to sit through ~40 of that?

----------


## Epic Sheep

Penisland.org >.<
'tis not so bad

----------


## Le Froid

nice...extremely sick find

----------


## R3DINK

> Stop posting stupid common sense how to threads its common knowledge.



Let it go hes trying to contribute wich i respect +rep for trying!

----------


## Herzeleid

> A dick spinning. If you sit through ~40, you get a message that you are officially gay.


I wouldn't know... LOL you sat through that? I have the song downloaded, though I knew the song before I knew that site....




> I wouldn't have the balls


I know.




> Isn't it 50 or 100 spins? I don't remember well.


You counted? LOL!?




> When my friend told me to go look up Pain Olympics, that was, hands down, the worst day of my life


Worse day ever?  :Frown: 




> Penisland.org >.<
> 'tis not so bad


Someone told me that once. "Pen Island"

hah.

----------


## Aircon

> Ok fist off i take no blame for this thread clicking the link is not your desition so bassicly
> 
> 
> DO NOT CLICK THIS LINK IF YOU DONT WANA SEE SOMTHING REALY GROSS I DO NOT TAKE ANY RESPONCABILITY FOR YOU CLICKING THE LINK WHEN I TOLD YOU NOT TO
> 
> 
> ok hope i cleared that up
> 
> ok go on wow
> ...


go to meatspin.com

----------

